# another GameON monster :)



## Komputronik (Jun 18, 2011)

hey guys, i hope you remember my last work My new PC

today I'll try to build a bit better PC for games for less money 
hope you will like it

Here is what Im about to work with







more less:
Core i7 2600k
2x Gigabyte GTX590
Gugabyte Z68X UD7
16GB RAM
2x SSD Vertex 3 in raid
EK cooling

More to come this weekend


----------



## Jetster (Jun 18, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## Law-II (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi

Niceee, Niceee; look forward to seeing the final build

atb

Law-II


----------



## claylomax (Jun 18, 2011)

Komputronik said:


> a bit better PC for games for less money



With two GTX 590? Something doesn't add up


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 18, 2011)

I love the alien cat in the lower left corner.


----------



## Komputronik (Jun 18, 2011)

claylomax said:


> With two GTX 590? Something doesn't add up



why?


----------



## t_ski (Jun 18, 2011)

Komputronik said:


> why?



Because he didn't look at your last build...


----------



## Komputronik (Jun 20, 2011)

the PSU is a bit big 






New EK mounting:











RAM block is a bit too wide but will work fine also with 4 modules


----------



## Komputronik (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 20, 2011)

looking good


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 20, 2011)

very nice HW no doubt

but did you read this? http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=147407


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 20, 2011)

nice kitty. and HW  too


----------



## Komputronik (Jun 20, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> very nice HW no doubt
> 
> but did you read this? http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=147407



i did but im going to use feser so i hope this problem wont touch me

if it does it wont be a big problem for me since im going for next monster at the end of the year when socket 2011 comes out


----------



## p0Pe (Jun 20, 2011)

Komputronik said:


> i did but im going to use feser so i hope this problem wont touch me
> 
> if it does it wont be a big problem for me since im going for next monster at the end of the year when socket 2011 comes out



Feeser wont help you Its the EK plating that is bad, not the fluid people use.
EK just tells you that people are using the wrong fluid to do damage control

On another note, you should revise that watercooling loop. Pump should always be directly after reservoir, and i would turn the fans on the bottom radiator so they suck fresh cold air in instead of blowing hot air out.

Nice hardware though


----------



## Komputronik (Jun 20, 2011)

i already reversed it and for the fans im changing so much stuff in my PC that its open all the time


----------



## Komputronik (Jun 27, 2011)

life i hard


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 27, 2011)

I wanna know how this one benches compared to your last build


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice! I love using ES chips. Makes me feel dirty.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 27, 2011)

That is F**ing gorgeous. More porn please


----------



## Komputronik (Jun 29, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I wanna know how this one benches compared to your last build



only 2 ram banks are working  and with that i can only oc cpu to 4,5GHz or else i get bsod

i know both my 2600k are able to go 5,1ghz because i did that on cheapest asus p67

at the moment im looking for another mobo - i think ill stay with P67 and something with new bios EFI, its realy cool and easy to use

i have some doubts about Z68 overclocking capabilities 
chip is too new and i dont have time to waste

also gona change LC components, solid CPU block and thicker tubes plus 1 120 mm rad in exchange for external tower witch i gona use for smaller PC

as for performance:

without OC i get 46k in 3dmv - poor performance
with 4,5ghz i get 56k what is what i expected without OC
overclocking gfx by 10-14% doesnt give any effect, everything more causes BSOD
temps on CPU after 30 mins of testing are 59c top and 49 on GPUs
without OC 46c on CPU and 43 on GPUs
the only thing im satisfied with are temps(only 5x120 and only on 3 of them i have 120mm slow fans)

i could still use my scythe 3000 rpm  but there is no need so far. gona change mobo 1st and try to get more from CPU


----------



## Komputronik (Jun 29, 2011)

also i get 1027 mb/s transfers from 2x vertex3 in R0 - love them

2 gtx590 scale better then 4x 580 only in games - i think ;/

to bad i mostly play bechmarks


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jun 29, 2011)

looks great!


----------

